# Toro LX500 rear end noise



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

dnimigon said:


> Can someone tell me if i need to remove the rear end to add gear lube. It's starting to get kinda noisy.


Check the owners manual for the lubrication specs. If you don't have one check online with Toro.
Ron


----------

